# Cattleya x fascelis or C. Fascelis your choice



## tomp (Aug 16, 2021)

For you C. aclandiae and C. bicolor fans (I am huge fan of both) there is this beauty. She brings the contrast, substance, color saturation and fragrance on a easy to grow plant. Seven 10 cm flowers on a 12 inch inf. The whole plant photo in bright sun.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 16, 2021)

Love it!
David


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2021)

Me too! Excellent photos as well.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 17, 2021)

Great flowers. I like them very much.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 17, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 20, 2021)

Love spotted Catts!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2021)

i missed this beauty


----------



## Guldal (Sep 12, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> i missed this beauty


So did I, so did I.... but thanks to Stephen no more! 

Ps. C. x fascelis (natural hybrid) or C. Fascelis (man made hybrid) isn't actually down to our choice. But, as with P. x wenshanense vs. P. Conco-bellatulum, there is no chance in Hell to distinguish between the two of them, unless there is an unbroken papertrail documenting the proveniens of the natural hybrid!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 13, 2021)

Beautiful !


----------

